# Thanksgiving Day Prayer



## Douglas P. (Nov 24, 2010)

I was recently asked by my sister (who is hosting our thanksgiving day dinner) to lead our family in prayer before the meal. There is going to be about 30-40 people at the dinner, including a lot of my extended family and my brother-in-law's (my sisters husband) extended family.

The thing is that no one that will be there beside my wife, my son, and I are Christians. Further more our family has never been a family to pray before a meal like this, so when my sister asked i was very encouraged. On top of that, my brother-in-law's father is very ill and their family has been going through a lot.

I would really appreciate some idea's/direction on a prayer i could say before the meal. I see this a great opportunity to share the gospel to people whom i love dearly.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 24, 2010)

A Puritan Prayer of Thanksgiving | 9Marks


----------

